
A real-time collaborative HTML/CSS editor - jlongster
http://jlongster.com:4007/
======
ilaksh
I think this could really be fun and very useful if you have mature ethical
adults on. You can try this one if you want
<http://jlongster.com:4007/noassholes>

~~~
simcop2387
I am really sorry about the copy paste i accidentally did that made everything
red and yellow... I thought i was in my private pad to test something.

It came from
[http://www.w3schools.com/css3/tryit.asp?filename=trycss3_ani...](http://www.w3schools.com/css3/tryit.asp?filename=trycss3_animation1)

~~~
munchor
So many people selecting everything and deleting, real mature people.

~~~
simcop2387
It seems to have quieted down again there. It's rather Google Wave like when
it's not being reset over and over.

------
jlongster
So, people like to be destructive. That's pretty obvious.

I'd recommend creating a new pad with the button at the top if you really want
to play around with it without any interruptions.

~~~
newman314
Shut this link down asap pls. On Safari, it completely takes over my browser
(I was on a different tab when the page loaded and took over). Had to restart
in order to get my browser back.

This is VERY annoying.

~~~
Xcelerate
Same here. Had to restart a 4 hour download.

------
zaptheimpaler
Wooooow, it took me about 2 seconds to go from this is kinda cool I wonder how
its built to giggling and spamming "PENIS". This is the best!

------
apokusin
Is this open-sourced? I'd like to fork this and use internally for workflow
improvement.

This is PILF (Project I'd Like to Fork)

PILF Link: <https://github.com/jlongster/ahoy>

~~~
zaptheimpaler
My rails apps bring all the boys to the engineyard.

------
Xcelerate
I would just like to thank the utter MORON who put the infinite while loop
alert box. No option to close it, can't switch to other tabs. I had to restart
a 4 hour download thanks to you.

~~~
d0m
As with most things in life, you can't control what morons are doing.

However, you can control how it affects you. For instance:

\- Chrome asks you if you want to ignore dialog boxes after a couple ones pop.
\- There are excellent "Download managers" to let you start again if it
crashes or to overall have a better control. \- Lots of hackers disable
javascript by default, and only enable it on trusted websites.

------
loteck
Best way to think of this would be like an interactive pastebin. The more
people on one pad, the more useless it becomes. But for 2 people
troubleshooting it would be great.

~~~
jlongster
Oh my gosh, seriously. The global pad just turned into a bunch of lolcats and
script kiddies.

~~~
loteck
perhaps if the starter of the pad can set a password that has to be entered
the first time ESC is hit for that pad? sorry for the armchair feature
requesting.. i think the idea has promise.

------
nthitz
Well that's just a mess.

------
useful
<SCRIPT>a=/XSS/ alert(a.source)</SCRIPT>

basic injection works, it doesnt properly screen input

------
gkoberger
This would be great for interviewing front-end candidates. There's a few out
there already that let you share code, however this lets everyone see the
results instantly.

~~~
jlongster
Yes! As I'm watching this unfold, I'm realizing that this would be great for
asking XSS questions too.

------
endlessvoid94
Isn't it fun building web apps nowadays?

The internet is unfortunately not kind to beginners. My sympathies.

I'd love to see this in action, though.

------
hhaidar
Something like this works: <img src="/derp.png" onerror="alert(1)" />

------
cheshire137
How was this built? Seems like Meteor could be an option.

~~~
jlongster
See the "about" link at the top. I used share.js [1], which is a great
Operational Transform library, with the Ace Editor. With a little bit of js, I
made the page auto-update with the contents.

share.js really made this easy.

[1] <http://sharejs.org/>

------
gambitsunob
That didn't take long for someone to break it.

------
CoryG89
lol, it or someone on there sent me to google.com somehow.

------
ronreiter
haha this is fun.

------
drivebyacct2
Fantastic. I should have known better than to have loaded this at work. Thanks
for citrus fruit party, mature peers.

~~~
jlongster
Yeah, I should have put a warning somewhere. I was foolish not to expect that.

~~~
nthitz
Redirects are still possible with the <meta> tag

